# Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Owners' Club



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I thought there ought to be a thread just for the Moonwatch. It's an iconic watch in it's own right and deserves it. It will also allow owners to show off their Speedies on a variety of straps and bands to provide others with inspiration on how it could look if dressed differently from standard issue.

But to start off here is mine in "regulation" dress and, just back from Omega after a full service and clean up:


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Stunning and back to like new condition.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

How much for the service if I'm not being rude and was it STS or Biennne?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

It took me a long time to get around to the beauty of Speedmasters. When the time came I had the patience to wait for a Moon.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

handlehall said:


> How much for the service if I'm not being rude and was it STS or Biennne?


£400+ and it was done at Omega Southampton. Great service. They sent me an Omega red leatherette travel case and pre-paid, pre addressed RMSD envelope to send it to them. Followed by emails to provide in-service tracking information on their service portal. Phone call when ready to take payment (pre-agreed in advance). When returned it was by courier and in a cylindrical hard plastic case, inside was a new Omega travel case, new credit-type card with watch details and confirming warranty for the repair for 2 years. Finally a little bag of bits, replaced during the service.

Case and bracelet both refinished to near factory as new finish. Really pleased with it TBH and for the price, being as it is 10 years old, well worth it.

My grail and my keeper.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

A before shot. Although it does not look bad, in reality the finish on the bracelet is over polished and there are some minor scratches on the Hesalite that won't come out. Mostly the issues were mechanical. The pushers and winder were getting quite stiff. It was getting quite stiff to wind and the daily rate had started getting a tad faster over the last few months.

After the service winding the movement is as light as a feather, pushers crisp as a crisp thing.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Moonwatch from 1969......










A more modern Moonwatch with the "Snoopy Award" sub dial,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*OMEGA Speedmaster PROFESSIONAL 3570.50.00, cal.1861 18 Jewels.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2015)

Beautiful watches that just never get old..........on my list................maybe one day :smile:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's mine on leather.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Black leather is a favourite switch-out for me as well!

Nice pic.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

are the rotating bezels available for the older seamasters?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

vinn said:


> are the rotating bezels available for the older seamasters?


Wrong thread, I think. This is a Speedy thread.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just picked up a 1974 Moon. Pics in due course.


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Can I ask, do all Speedmasters class as 'Moon' watch or only certain years? I have a Speedmaster but dont know if its classed as the moon watch for me to upload pic on this forum.

thanks

Colin


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Technium said:


> Can I ask, do all Speedmasters class as 'Moon' watch or only certain years? I have a Speedmaster but dont know if its classed as the moon watch for me to upload pic on this forum.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Colin


Thats something I've never been clear on as well.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Only a 'Moon watch' is a Moon watch. I know it sounds obtuse, but any other Speedmaster, is simply not a 'Moon watch.'

Clearly, only a certain number of watches actually went to the Moon, and since owning one of those is largely impossible or simply out of the question for most people, then a Moon Watch is simply an Omega Speedmaster that is one of a type of Omega Speedmaster Chronograph with a certain model reference number (or numbers).

Even Omega themselves seem to regard this model as a 'replica" even though they manufacture it themselves, as clearly there are no current Moon Missions by NASA or anyone else for that matter. But the watch they market is, in principle, the same design and has broadly the same specification as the watch that was actually certified by NASA for use on the surface of the moon, and is still - so I understand - the only watch still certified for use outside of a spacecraft as part of an EVA (extra-vehicular activity).

Put simply, if it does not look like one of the photographs in this section (so far anyway) it is not a moon watch.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ah OK, that's what I thought, I'm in the market for one and wanted to make sure, Ideally I'm after one with a commemorative mission subdial which I wasn't sure was classed as a true moon watch.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes, they are OK as long as they have the same case style, overall dial style and movement (321, 861, 1861) of the original. But not anything with a co-axial movement - Not Moon Watches!


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

ok mine is a speedmaster Omega 175.0032 so I take it that its 'just' a Speedmaster and NOT a moonwatch even though it looks like the ones above?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Correct. The 175.0032 models are commonly referred to as the Speedmaster 'reduced' as they are a little smaller in diameter to the 'full-size' Speedmaster Moonwatch and also have a completely different movement.

If you look closely (I'm sure you have) it does not actually look like a moon watch. The giveaway is that the overall proportions of the subdials are wrong and the seconds and 30 minute registers are switched. On the Moon Watch the 30 minute counter is on the right, next the winder, on the reduced the 30 minute counter is on the left.

For the proportions, the subdials have more space between their outer edges and the outside edge of the mail dial, due to the larger proportions of the watch, hence 'reduced' for the non-moon watch version.


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks ESL that helps alot, seems like I might have to upgrade and buy myself the moon watch then. The speedmaster that has the moon and mars subdials I take it thats a moonwatch?

I cant check mine against the pics as mines currently away for servicing.

thanks for the info.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Absolutely. The "Moon to Mars" is a special edition of the essential Moon Watch.

Moon to Mars special edition.


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Great because thats my grail so that means that will kill two birds with one stone . Cheers ESL


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Technium said:


> thanks ESL that helps alot, seems like I might have to upgrade and buy myself the moon watch then. The speedmaster that has the moon and mars subdials I take it thats a moonwatch?
> 
> I cant check mine against the pics as mines currently away for servicing.
> 
> thanks for the info.


As a matter of interest, there's no real need to 'upgrade' from a Speedy Reduced to a Moonwatch, unless that's absolutely definitively what you want. The Speedy Reduced is a fine watch in it's own right and as you have noted, looks like a Moonwatch in many people's eyes.

Another critical difference between the two models is that the Speedy Reduced is an automatic, whereas Moonwatch's are not, they are all manual wind. This may be a critical issue in your enjoyment of whatever watch you end up preferring.


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Ooh never realised the moon to mars was manual wind, that could change things then. Will see how I feel when the time comes then but wont rush out to sell on the Speedy just yet then.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

The Moon is a bigger watch than the reduced, 42mm v 39mm. That suits me better, certainly.

I have never found winding mine an issue- takes seconds, and is a nice bonding experience!

There are some other stunning special editions- the Moon to Mars is my fave, but the Snoopy is also fab, and the Apollo-Soyuz has a dial and subdials made from slices of meteorite...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That Apollo Soyuz is a real class act.

I too actually like the manual wind. There is something very - I don't know - rewarding I think, about taking time every morning before I put it on, to wind it and appreciate the feel of winding a mechanical watch. Something a bit, well, 'old school' in this modern day and age.

Horses for courses naturally, but it works for me.

I have a Speedy Moonwatch, but if I also have a "Grail" Moonwatch, it's this one. 1957 is an anniversary for the watch type, but is also my birth year.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I wanted a Snoopy or a Missions patches limited edition before I got meh Moon. Just for a little bit of individuality. But I'm just as happy with the one I have.


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Finally got mine on Wednesday!



now which straps to get!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

A GasGasBones is always a good choice to my mind...


----------



## AndySpence (Aug 27, 2015)

Here's mine with me old mate:


----------



## omegaman100 (Aug 20, 2015)

when I work out how to get pictures on here I will upload a picture of mine.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Time to lift this thread back to the top methinks.

I had meant to post an unboxing of mine last year, but forgot. Anyway, this was a 3 year hunt for me, to get the right watch, with all it's bits, and all verified correct.

Its a Speedmaster Professional 'Moonwatch' 50th Anniversary Limited Edition.

Firstly the outer box:



Not your usual white outer and generally the first indication on unboxing that everything is looking good. Opening the box is next:



Once again, some hints that this is not run of the mill.



The all-important "Missions Patch" with LE information and LE Certificate. The patch often gets lost or used, and so rarely turns up with it's watch if sold. Also the Certificate of authenticity, which is hand written with the LE number which, of course, must match the engraved LE number on the watch. Both absolutely must haves.

Then the Inner box:



This is different again. Black, matt varnished wooden box, with black leather interior. Also the 'credit card' holder is black leatherette and not the more usual cream. Make sure the watch reference number is for the LE version - not a standard Speedy Pro! I have seen many fakes out there. Not fake Speedy Pros - Fake Limited Editions made up with Standard Speedy Pros.

Finally , the watch:



Mostly standard Speedmaster Professional. 1861 movement, but the dial is the LE.

50th Anniversary at the top.

Gold embossed Hippocampus Logo.

Gold embossed 1957 (50th Anniversary of the first Speedmaster, at the time of issue).

Standard Speedmaster name.

Red painted Omega symbol and name.

Otherwise, standard Speedy pro. On the case back, there is the usual "Flight qualified..." and "The first and only..." engravings, but there is also the LE information, with the LE number of your watch and the number of the total edition (5957) as well as a laser engraved security mark.

These (and other LE models) are commonly faked from standard Speedsters, but normally supplied with missing bits, or the wrong boxes etc. I have also seen many of these with standard Speedy Pros, but having a replacement dial fitted (even Omega original LE dials). But the giveaways are always there. You just need to know what you are looking for.

I use mine interchangeably with an original Omega Leather strap with Omega Butterfly clasp and the standard Speedy-pro bracelet. But I also have a GasGas Bones velcro, for a more 'Astronaut' look (ha ha).

All in all, I am pleased to have snagged this and it is an obvious keeper for me.

Hope you enjoyed this short photo unboxing.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Dial close up (stock photo).



Another difference I forgot to mention between this and the non LE Speedy Pros, is that the 50th Anniversary edition has a sapphire crystal with internal AR coating.


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Lovely watch!

One day Rodney.....


----------



## Mack51 (Aug 28, 2016)

Love my mooney


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

ESL said:


> Dial close up (stock photo).
> 
> 
> 
> Another difference I forgot to mention between this and the non LE Speedy Pros, is that the 50th Anniversary edition has a sapphire crystal with internal AR coating.


 Good thread this... I've never liked speedies. Ever.

But.

These close ups have changed my mind ^^^^this one looks good  ^^^^^


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

relaxer7 said:


> Good thread this... I've never liked speedies. Ever.
> 
> But.
> 
> These close ups have changed my mind ^^^^this one looks good  ^^^^^


 They're an odd watch. They are utterly simplistic and dare I say it, boring (why I love the moonwatch), depending on the angle or photo. But then the light hits it a certain way, the scalloping of the subdials becomes really apparent, and the whole watch comes to life. That golden hippocampus and red omega logo are really striking on that watch though!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

A regular wearer in my watch-wearing routine. This thing that makes it a keeper for me, is the date - 1957 is my birth-year.

That on my favourite watch, makes this a to-the-grave keeper and eventual keepsake for my Grandson.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Just got the standard edition here... pleased to have just picked it up


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

Some stunning examples on this thread, good job guys. Here is my Sapphire Sandwich.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BOb5m-eloXX/

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BOch4xUFinc/


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

How I missed that club?

Proud and in 

Cheers


----------



## Ar.parask (Mar 13, 2017)

Does this count as a moonwatch?
I always find that the Speedmaster's look better on a strap tether than the bracelet.
So I put this on a £2 NATO and fitted a £20 buckle...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's my candidate...










Such different looks in different light...



















I wanted it on the bracelet...










So gorgeous and has Buzz Aldrin's footprint on the moon!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Mechanical Alarm said:


>


 Stunning watch and photos and is also on the cover of the latest cope of Watchtime magazine I have. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Caller. said:


> Stunning watch and photos and is also on the cover of the latest cope of Watchtime magazine I have. :thumbsup:


 Hey Caller, Thanx for this! I've got the October issue featuring TAG... is this the November issue?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Hey Caller, Thanx for this! I've got the October issue featuring TAG... is this the November issue?


 Nope - June! :biggrin:

It's not even listed as being distributed in Thailand, but I usually pick up one or two watch magazines when I go to Bangkok, sometimes I see Watchtime, sometimes I don't. But I got this one a couple of months back especially because of your watch!


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Here's my candidate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Couldnt agree more - a beautiful watch. And the little detail of the footprint is a fantastic touch by Omega, it's something only you [and now me because you pionted it out ] will really be aware of and thats enough


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Caller. said:


> Nope - June! :biggrin:
> 
> It's not even listed as being distributed in Thailand, but I usually pick up one or two watch magazines when I go to Bangkok, sometimes I see Watchtime, sometimes I don't. But I got this one a couple of months back especially because of your watch!


 Caller, thanx again! Now I have to go find a copy of that issue and now you need to pick up the watch! I hope it received some favorable marks from the WatchTime folks!

Thanx everyone else for the kind comments. This watch refuses to take a bad picture.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Caller, thanx again! Now I have to go find a copy of that issue and now you need to pick up the watch! I hope it received some favorable marks from the WatchTime folks!


 Its an excellent review. Puts the usual suspects to shame as its a proper review, explaining the odd compromise needed because of the moonphase being added and a few things they felt could have been better. But overall, they thought it superb.

One question for you, the blue dial version is only shown as coming with a strap on the Omega website, whereas the black is shown on a bracelet and with the difference in price being minimal. Did you have to pay extra for the bracelet or was it an available option?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Caller. said:


> Its an excellent review. Puts the usual suspects to shame as its a proper review, explaining the odd compromise needed because of the moonphase being added and a few things they felt could have been better. But overall, they thought it superb.
> 
> One question for you, the blue dial version is only shown as coming with a strap on the Omega website, whereas the black is shown on a bracelet and with the difference in price being minimal. Did you have to pay extra for the bracelet or was it an available option?


 Hey Caller, yes it only comes with the blue alligator with the deployant and only listed that way in the catalog. I told the boutique I wanted it on the bracelet that comes on the black version. They pulled a black one out of the case and took the bracelet off. Then they mounted it and sized it for me. Of course I had to pony up an extra $900+!! I think it is totally worth it as I love the look of it and it is probably the only one out there. I learned a long time ago to take off the OEM strap and set it aside. Its always nice to have the original strap and in unworn condition - even if I never sell the watch (I know... never say never. Well... it is a Bond watch!).

I don't know... what do you guys think?










I may have to pick up a spare strap now! Definitely more formal.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> AVO, so what's your favorite... strap or bracelet?


 @Mechanical Alarm So, normally I'm a strap man - never been too keen on bracelets. The Hirsch Merino I bought for the Speedy is a lovely warm dark brown, really soft and supple. However, I put the bracelet back on when the weather got warmer and it's still there. I might revert to the strap for the winter but I'm very happy with the bracelet on this one.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I don't know... what do you guys think?


 Thanks for the feedback, interesting.

For this watch, bracelet 100%. I think you made the right choice. I'm okay with blue straps, I just don't much care for the one this comes on. I think a plain blue strap would have been far better.


----------



## Senninha (Nov 29, 2012)

I really need to stop looking at this thread - just too much Moonwatch temptation.... Really loving the Speedy on the strap. Bracelet is the sort of iconic look, but I've always preferred these on a suitable strap. They dress up and dress down really nicely. Impressive that a design from 60 years ago works so perfectly today.


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

Purchased my Omega Speedmaster MKII while in the US NAVY stationed on the USS Forestall CVA-59 from the ships store for $250 USD in Feb 1969.

That was a months salary for a e-3 Airman.

I'm having a new Sapphire crystal and main spring replaced. When I get the watch back I'm adding a Sapphire case back.(so I cane enjoy the movement)

Fantastic Watch


----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

My 3570.50 arrives today. It will take the place of my Rolex Sub LV Kermit as my daily watch.

Hurry up posty!


----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

njr911 said:


> My 3570.50 arrives today. It will take the place of my Rolex Sub LV Kermit as my daily watch.
> 
> Hurry up posty!


 Well it arrived and a very lovely thing it is too, mint condition but from 2006 so it's ether never been worn or had a recent service. Just need to sort the strap as it's "leaning back" on my wrist a bit and I also need to get a nice black and grey NATO for it.

Very happy...just need a Planet Ocean to go with it now.


----------



## JimmyUSA (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm gonna pick up two Professionals in a few days from an AD. I'm walking into the store and walking out with two complete packages. One for my son as a college graduation gift, and one for me, because if he's getting one, then, so am I. Heh heh.

I'm still kicking myself, though. I need a Speedy like I need a third foot.


----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

After wearing mine for the last few days I'm kicking myself for not having one sooner. They wear very well, slim but significant due to the 42mm size. Understated due to the black face and subtle branding, the hesalite is lovely even though I've scratched mine already

I'm still waiting for crown and buckle to re-stock the ultraman inspired NATO


----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

Just picked up a Bond Nato and an Ultraman Nato from Esprit Nato's - pics to follow when they arrive.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thegreentreefrog said:


> Purchased my Omega Speedmaster MKII while in the US NAVY stationed on the USS Forestall CVA-59 from the ships store for $250 USD in Feb 1969.
> 
> That was a months salary for a e-3 Airman.
> 
> ...


 when you install a "sapphire case back" do you save the original or have it altered to a window or cut it yourself ? vin


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

njr911 said:


> After wearing mine for the last few days I'm kicking myself for not having one sooner. They wear very well, slim but significant due to the 42mm size. Understated due to the black face and subtle branding, the hesalite is lovely even though I've scratched mine already
> 
> I'm still waiting for crown and buckle to re-stock the ultraman inspired NATO


 Took me literally an hour and a half to do the same but I'm resigned to the fact that it's going to mark and in all honesty probably look better for it ! Encourages you to wear it and not wrap it in cotton wool. Managed to ding my explorer crystal within a week too! I'm useless, cheaper watches I've got never seem to get marked or maybe I just don't notice it as much. My moonwatch is well up there with my favourite. Absolutely love it's design, wear, fear, walk and talk. Love it

Feel not fear


----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

topheronetwoo said:


> Took me literally an hour and a half to do the same but I'm resigned to the fact that it's going to mark and in all honesty probably look better for it ! Encourages you to wear it and not wrap it in cotton wool. Managed to ding my explorer crystal within a week too! I'm useless, cheaper watches I've got never seem to get marked or maybe I just don't notice it as much. My moonwatch is well up there with my favourite. Absolutely love it's design, wear, fear, walk and talk. Love it
> 
> Feel not fear


 Still enjoying mine as an everyday watch though am missing wearing a Rolex occasionally. It's now on an ultraman NATO which is fun and wears much lighter than the bracelet


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

njr911 said:


> Still enjoying mine as an everyday watch though am missing wearing a Rolex occasionally. It's now on an ultraman NATO which is fun and wears much lighter than the bracelet


 Grey bond nato on mine - colours are perfect. What's an ultra man nato ?


----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

topheronetwoo said:


> Grey bond nato on mine - colours are perfect. What's an ultra man nato ?


 Black with a thin orange stripe down the middle -

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-omega-speedmaster-speedy-tuesday-2-ultraman


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Very nice strap


----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

topheronetwoo said:


> Very nice strap


 It is nice, but I have put a Bond nato on today and I prefer that. The grey and black suit the face so well!


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Just found this thread, as I am planning on buying an Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch. Absolutely adore everything about it and the history behind it in general.

It was between this and another brand (which I won't mention in here incase it's frowned upon!).

This thread has all but sealed the deal for me!

Right, now where's that credit card........... :laugh:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

I did it... I bought a brand spanking new Moonwatch from Chronext. I know people say that used pieces have better character, etc. But for me this is a watch for life.

And I managed to get it for £2900 with 3 years warranty. So saved me just under £600 on RRP.

3-5 days i should receive it so pics to follow if anyone wants to see them.

Have a good weekend chaps.

Regards

Mr F


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

njr911 said:


> It is nice, but I have put a Bond nato on today and I prefer that. The grey and black suit the face so well!


 Yeah it's a great match ! Love mine on it


----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

MrF-UK82 said:


> I did it... I bought a brand spanking new Moonwatch from Chronext. I know people say that used pieces have better character, etc. But for me this is a watch for life.
> 
> And I managed to get it for £2900 with 3 years warranty. So saved me just under £600 on RRP.
> 
> ...


 Nice one - enjoy! Mine is my daily watch at the moment and still loving it


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

She's arrived at last! I am absolutely blown away with the quality. From opening the spectacular box, to putting it on my wrist (and it fitting first time without adjustment).

Can you guys recommend the best place to buy genuine Omega straps? Or would you say just get them from Omega direct?


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm not sure if this will ever leave my wrist again....


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Anyone recommend good leather straps for these please? Pref not hundreds of pounds! This little gem has broken the bank!! :rofl:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

@MrF-UK82 I sometimes put mine on a dark brown Hirsch Merino. Beautiful strap, really soft and supple.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

AVO said:


> @MrF-UK82 I sometimes put mine on a dark brown Hirsch Merino. Beautiful strap, really soft and supple.


 That looks gorgeous mate. I quite fancy a black strap. I dare say I will have one of every colour in the rainbow eventually!! :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Always brown for me, makes for a lovely contrast. Have had great results from both Pav and Martu. Don't cost the world, have a degree of free reign over design if you ask, and wonderfully supple and comfortable!


----------



## stevebratt (Jul 29, 2018)

Im looking to buy a moonwatch ready for my wedding in july, always loved conversation piece watches and a big fan of NASA and very interested in the apollo era, so I cant think of a better watch to get. im after something new, and im trying to find the correct watch for me. can anyone tell me what the idfference is in the casebacks of some of the watches? these two watches have different case back, but claim to both be moon watches, at fisrt i thought the price difference was just from the bracelet, but the case back makes me think different?

https://www.beaverbrooks.co.uk/0010263/Omega-Speedmaster-Moonwatch-Professional-Chronograph-Mens-Watch/p

https://www.beaverbrooks.co.uk/0001323/Omega-Speedmaster-Moonwatch-First-Omega-In-Space-Mens-Watch/p

is it just the the first omega in space is designed to be more of a copy of the first omega watch worn in space?

also I have seen some clear back moon watches?

thanks. Hopefully ill post mine one of these days!


----------



## Dave.R (Nov 9, 2011)

I am sure you will love whichever one you go for, personal I think the bracelet suits these watches much more than the leather strap but that's my opinion.

Regarding the casebacks, I had the "sapphire sandwich" which has sapphire front and rear with the beautiful manual movement on display, the purists may say that the steel back is more in keeping with the original, however the originals didn't have any "First watch on the moon" engraving etc so what constitutes original?

The sandwich also benefits from the movement being more polished and some parts being uprated to be on display, I used to love taking the watch off to show people the movement....wow, reading that back it sounds so nerdy.

I hope this helps, I'm sure someone with much more knowledge will be along to advise further soon.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## stevebratt (Jul 29, 2018)

yes I quite like the one with the is it speedmaster or seamaster logo on the back without the nasa writing, but id prefer to have the stainless bracelet and remove it than not have it, i also too like the clear back to show the moevent, I assume its easier to see the movement without the automatic's weight moving around in the way. any idea if the movements and design is the same on the two above except for the writing and caseback? can you buy them with the clear back installed?


----------



## Dave.R (Nov 9, 2011)

The 3573.50 - affectionately called the "Sapphire Sandwich" has a sapphire crystal on the back case as standard.


----------



## stevebratt (Jul 29, 2018)

can you still buy that new? or is it somehting you woudl need to buy second hand i can see mention of the 3573.50 and the 3570 but searching those doesnt make it easy to find new as the shops dont appear to list them that way


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello all.

Today I received my 1st Speedy Pro and I'm well chuffed.

V good condition for 1973 but currently on the wrong Omega bracelet.

Bracelet is 1469/811 with 812 end links.

Can anyone comment on these 812 (18mm?) end links being used on the watch with 20mm lugs?

I'm not terribly offended by the bracelet and was going to stick a leather strap on anyway but just wanted to know if smaller end links are just asking for trouble and bracelet ends up comes off the watch!


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Ti22 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Today I received my 1st Speedy Pro and I'm well chuffed.
> 
> ...




__
https://flic.kr/p/2jb3WRK



Ti22 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Today I received my 1st Speedy Pro and I'm well chuffed.
> 
> ...




Additional pics I could not upload.

All opinions on the subject are welcome.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

I can finally join this club with my recent addition:









:yes:


----------



## sampsonij (5 mo ago)

I purchased on this week. used but new to me.

Registered 20th July 2019 so exactly 50 years since the first people landed on the moon.


----------



## AP3 (7 mo ago)

I got mine brand new during the height of the pandemic. At the time, almost all places were sold out both the hesalite and the sandwich. I was lucky enough to have found it in one of the grey market dealers out in Philly. Brand new, full set, I went for the hesalite version since I wanted it to be as close to the version that went to the moon. I haven't worn it, not even to adjust the bracelet. The only thing I've done, aside from admiring it in its display box was to wind it to make sure it keeps time and runs for the full 44 or so hours. I know Omega released a newer version and now I'm thinking about getting the sapphire version so I can admire the action of the movement.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

AP3 said:


> I got mine brand new during the height of the pandemic. At the time, almost all places were sold out both the hesalite and the sandwich. I was lucky enough to have found it in one of the grey market dealers out in Philly. Brand new, full set, I went for the hesalite version since I wanted it to be as close to the version that went to the moon. I haven't worn it, not even to adjust the bracelet. The only thing I've done, aside from admiring it in its display box was to wind it to make sure it keeps time and runs for the full 44 or so hours. I know Omega released a newer version and now I'm thinking about getting the sapphire version so I can admire the action of the movement.


 Well it's no good just talking about it... we need to see some pics of it, and the rest of your collection you keep teasing us with! :thumbsup: You know the old saying... 'A picture's worth a thousand words'.


----------



## Ming The Merciless (4 mo ago)

Once I'd got my grail watch, the date Sub, I'd always wanted a Speedie for obvious reasons . Now I've go two Speedmasters. One is a larger conventional model with a display case back and date window ( Model Ref 31130445001002 if you want to look it up on the net ). I traded it for a plain datejust that wasn't getting wrist time.

The other is the quite rare " Rattrapante " version of the Speedmaster. ( Model Ref 35405000, again if you want to see what it looks like on the net ) Mine has the steel bracelet and the black carbon fibre dial. It is COSC certified and keeps the best time of all my mechanical watches. It's within a second or two per week as long as it's worn all that time.

Chrono 24 usually has a few of both of these for sale if people want to look them up.

Regards, Ming.


----------

